# Hard starting -- sometimes dies after starting



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

My 91 5sp Sentra with 105K is taking longer to start now. Cranks longer, sometimes 4 seconds, before starting. Weather doesn't seem to be a factor. Today, after it did finally start, it died after a few seconds. Tried to start it a few times and the same thing happened. Later, I tried it and the car started up quick and continued to run, as if there were nothing wrong. Any suggestions? Thx.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wrong section bro.

but i believe it might be ur starter that giving out im not 100 % sure.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

does it make a grindin noise


----------



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

No, no grinding at all.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dragan said:


> * Today, after it did finally start, it died after a few seconds. *



Liuspeed, its not his starter, heres why, a starter is just what it says, "it starts" the car, it doesnt keep it going, my guess is that the fuel pressure in your car is bad, and when you first start it, it takes a while to catch the pressure, and after its cool and u turn it up again it would start because the pressure had been corrected(temporarily)

also, u might have a bad alternator/battery, it might be taking that extra juice that the battery doesnt have to crank your car(thats why it would take a while to start)

third thing but i really doubt it would be this is your ignition system, might have fouled plugs or they might be too rich(too much gas) that it drowns them and in turn drowns your car(again this would have to do with fuel pressure)


----------



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

If it's bad fuel pressure, does that mean one possible thing (e.g., fuel pump) or one of several possibilities? Any way to have fuel pressure tested? 

Plugs are less than a year old, but I will check them out. Battery appears in good shape.

Alternator -- wouldn't know how to check on its condition.

Thanks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

you can buy a fuel pressure gauge at a local parts store.....u have to release the pressure in the line and connect the pressure gauge to the hoses by the fuel filter.........might also be your fuel pressure regulator

u can have your alternator checked at most car parts store, its usually free


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Check your alternator, if all of the above mentioned didn't showed signs of troubles, esp, if the starter is ok.

Then , there is one thing that I have heard from a good friend of mine who's an expert in this area. He claimed that Japanese car manufacturers make excellent cars, however, most Jap car makers included ONE flaw. That is the damn alternator. Almost all of Japanese cars are equiped with Nippon Denso alternator and they have known to be the CRAPIEST alternator out there. No kidding, I have had a piece of Denso crap failed on my old Mazda dog before.

My recommendation is, try to shop around to see if you pick up a nice Bosch alternator. They're pretty good stuff. A brand new one usually goes for around $165 w/core deposit. A remanufactured one goes for around $90 from:
http://www.nissanpartstore.com/

Btw, anyone know how good is a remanufacturer alternator comparing to a brand new ones? How long will these puppies last?


----------

